
What Happened to the Company That Raised Minimum Wage to $70k/Yr? - prawn
https://kottke.org/20/02/what-happened-to-the-company-that-raised-minimum-wage-to-70kyr
======
strictnein
There's a lot more at the actual source of the story:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-51332811](https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-51332811)

------
merricksb
Big discussion of original article 3 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22440922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22440922)

------
godzillabrennus
Dan Price should run for political office.

